# AMHA showing question



## Mr.T (Apr 1, 2012)

In AMHA can you show in an easy entry cart for single pleasure, classic pleasure, and country pleasure? Also, what would be the most suitable outfit for an easy entry cart. Would the outfit be the same for each of the classes? or would your outifit depend on the class.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't know the rules about this but I have never seen anyone use an easy entry cart for driving period whether single pleasure or obstacle driving. Everyone has a show cart--Jerald or Houghton.

As for outfits generally in single pleasure are usually more glitzy and women wear evening type dresses.










Country and Western Country Pleasure-- A nice show jacket with dress pants, a vest is okay too


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 2, 2012)

You can certainly show AMHA in an EZ cart! I have done it myself and had other exhibitors also show with one. At the National level, no, but certainly at locally sanctioned shows they are perfectly acceptable. Do not think you have to have a lot of fancy equipment to enjoy the AMHA shows. Everything clean and shined, yourself and horse well groomed, and you are good to go!


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes, as long as there is no rule against it (and there isn't) go ahead with your EE cart. You asked about single pleasure, country pleasure, and classic pleasure, but there IS a rule that you can't cross enter the same horse in the same show in any two of those divisions. At a local show, where there usually isn't a lot of time between classes, some people wear the same - or similar - clothes to what they wear for halter. I have never seen gowns for local one-day shows around here.

Do you have a Pinto? Because at the New England pinto shows, you see a wide variety of carts and carriages and your EE would fit right in!


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 2, 2012)

yes I know about the cross entering rule. I asked about all 3 because I'm still not sure what to show my guy in. Yes he is a pinto and we will be showing at the pinto shows this year, just not the first one.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Sarah- I will be looking for you at the Pinto shows and might see you at the New England Miniature Horse Society (NEMHS) Shows if you are thinking about doing any of them. They will have novice driving for adults and youth which would be a great way to get started. The judges might be able to help you pick the most appropriate class and certainly your EE cart will be fine. The information on the NEMHS shows was just posted TODAY at http://www.nemhs.org/.

And of course, at the Pinto shows, you don't need to decide what class to go in, there is just one "type" of driving (called "pleasure") and several classes you can enter. The first show has the mini classes on Sunday (May 13) but the rest of the shows will have the mini classes on Saturday.


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 4, 2012)

yes I will be going to the NEMHS shows I've already got my class list printed out. I am showing in amatuer so I don't think that I would show in a novice driving class. I was thinking about posting a video of him driving to get some input on here.


----------

